# Schatten an Personen ?



## skuzzle (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mal fragen wie man in PS hinter einer Person einen Schatten machen kann wie bei dem Bild hier : http://www.student.uni-augsburg.de/~zieglulf/Bilder/person3/images/DzlItem157_jpg.jpg

muss nämlich da was für Kunst machen 
Ach ja wenn ich ne Person freistellen will mach ich das am Besten mit Extrahieren oder gibts da noch ne bessere Möglichkeit ? 

thx 4 help


----------



## GeHo (14. Dezember 2004)

Naja den Schatten selber machst du am besten, indem du die freigestellte Person auf eine Ebene kopierst und die Kontur dann mit Schwarz oder einen dunklen Farbton  füllst und ein wenig Gaußischer Weichzeichner drüberlaufen lässt. Je nach Untergrund kannst du den Schatten durch transformieren zusätzlich verzerren;- evntl eignet sich dafür auch der "Versetzen" Filter.

Am besten lässt sich das aber je nach Bild beurteilen.

Zum freistellen gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Ich selber bevorzuge Masken. Für unebene Kanten nehme ich einen 20-30px Brush mit einer Härte um die 80-90 und für Gereade Kanten oder regelmässige Kreise nehme ich das Pfadtool. Die Haare werden das größte Problem werden... da solltest du mal mit der Boardsuche nach Vorgehensweisen suchen.


----------



## onlYTrash (14. Dezember 2004)

Beste Möglichkeit für das Freistellen ist meiner Meinung nach das Bézier Werkzeug. Auch Pfadwerkzeug oder Zeichenstift genannt. Natürlich benötigt man etwas übung damit, doch wenn man weiss wie man es benutzt geht es sehr schnell von der hand und macht pixel genaues freistellen FAST zum Kinderspiel. Das Handbuch hilft das bestimmt. 

Wen nDu dann deine Objekt/Person freigestellt hast und dies auf einer eigenen Ebene liegt einfach mal in die Ebenstile auf SCHLAGSCHATTEN gehen. Hier die ungefähre größe/deckraft/etc. einstellen und auf OK klicken. Nun einen Rechtsklick auf deine Ebene und auf "EBENEN ERSTELLEN" Jetzt sind alle angewandten Stile auf einzelen Ebenen verfrachtet worden und lassen sich prima Transformieren (STRG+T) oder anders weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## skuzzle (14. Dezember 2004)

hmmm noch ne Frage:
Wenn ich ne Datei neu öffne dann kann man doch Farbprofile asuwählen!
Bei mir sind da aber voll viele.
Welches is da des richtige ? Oder besser gesagt das optimalste ?

Und welche auflösung sollte ich am Besten einstellen?

thx skuzzle


----------



## skuzzle (16. Dezember 2004)

welches farbprofil ?


----------



## onlYTrash (21. Dezember 2004)

Es ist immer eine Frage was Du machen willst! Bei den Farbprofilen kannst du KEINS wählen. Ansosten kommt es halt drauf an wo deine Arbeit am ende landen soll und wie sie ausgegenben werden soll. 

Sagen wir mal ganz allgemein: 

300ppi für drucksachen 
72ppi für Monitordarstellung

Wenn du aber nen A0 Poster drucken lassen willst und nen "schwachen" Rechner mit wenig RAM hast dann wird dieser mit den 300ppi ein wenig überfordert sein.


----------



## kirchel (21. Dezember 2004)

Meinst du Farbprofile oder Farbmodus?
das ist ein großer unterschied...
zu Profilen kann ich dir nichts sagen,
zum Modus gibt’s eine wichtige Regel, alles was geduckt wird sollte im CMYK Modus sein, alles was du dir nur am Bildschirm ansiehst muss im RGB Modus vorliegen.

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch:

Graustufen, ist denke ich selbst erklären, halt schwarz weiß mit Abstufungen.
Bitmap: ist soviel ich weis ein bild das ausschließlich nur in schwarz und weis ist , also ohne Abstufungen.
Duplex: ist ein bild das nur aus 1,2 oder ich glaub max. 4 Farben besteht die frei gewählt werden können.
LAP:  dazu kann ich nichts sagen...

um Ergänzung oder auch Korrektur wird gebeten!


----------



## skuzzle (28. Dezember 2004)

nein ich meine folgendes :


----------

